# Batteries from TV Station for Off the Grid/solar Power



## texasisit

Batteries from TV Station for Off the Grid/solar Power 
I have a bank of batters from a local TV staion who upgraded. These may work very well for someone who wants/needs to go off the grid and/or stat incorporating solor power. The are located in Houston TX., they are heavy. You can pick up here or I can put on a pallet for your trucking company to pick up. Terms are $800.












CASH ONLY upon pick up.


----------



## paraquack

I don't think those are batteries. They look like big honkin' capacitors!

EDIT: 210000 MFD caps, NOT batteries. Probably a power conditioner or the like.


----------



## Arklatex

They look kinda stolen to me. Be careful with those things, especially if you don't know wtf you're dealing with..


----------



## Jeep

I SEE blue things .................


----------



## paraquack

Arklatex said:


> They look kinda stolen to me. Be careful with those things, especially if you don't know wtf you're dealing with..


Those look a whole lot bigger than the capacitors in the defibrillators I used as a paramedic. I bet they throw you across the room. That's why the resistors or wired across the tops to self discharge them to prevent injury.


----------



## Old SF Guy

I have never saw a capacitor that big in my life.... but nor have I seen a 16 point buck.

Just simply on your 1st post ad I avoid you suspecting you have herpes and the voodoo clap.


----------



## Dalarast

Looks interesting; but I thought this was for a flux-capaciter. You see part of my SHTF plan is just go hit 88mph and go back in time..... if you come across one please let me know!


----------



## MI.oldguy

Ya wanna die?????...............don't touch those things.those caps would put you into the next county.


----------



## Sharkbait

MI.oldguy said:


> Ya wanna die?????...............don't touch those things.those caps would put you into the next county.


 I agree,as a former electrician,those look like capacitors to me too.

I've been knocked flat on my butt by a 35uf (micro farad) central air conditioning capacitor.Wasn't fun.

I have never seen ones quite that big,but close.I have no doubt that is what they likely are.If so,without bleed off resistors,those could store more than enough current to knock a person into their next life.


----------



## dannydefense

OMG I HAVE TO HAVE THOSE.

I just had an excellent idea for reducing the flying insect population in my neighborhood.


----------



## Wallimiyama

bzzzzztt!


----------



## GTGallop

HEY-SOOS KREESTO!

Fully charged those have enough juice to hurl a Delorean all the way to 2045!

So lets see... First post, hawking goods. Doesn't know what he's hawking. Doesn't know what it WAS used for or COULD be used for. I'm thinking this fella is the reason we have directions on the shampoo bottle. Good luck fella.


----------



## GTGallop

Just looked them up and they are worthless. They don't even sell them any more - you can't buy them and they are an environmental PITA to dispose of.
BWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Someone bought a boat anchor!


----------



## paraquack

We need to petition the government to no longer require warnings instructions on product labels. It would help reduce the Dumb A$$ population.


----------



## Dalarast

paraquack said:


> We need to petition the government to no longer require warnings instructions on product labels. It would help reduce the Dumb A$$ population.


Slow your roll there paraquack. What would I read in the bathroom/shower when I don't have a book/newspaper.... I have read the back of a shampoo/toothpaste container one to many times.... Remember repeat as necessary as often.


----------



## dannydefense

Dalarast said:


> Slow your roll there paraquack. What would I read in the bathroom/shower when I don't have a book/newspaper.... I have read the back of a shampoo/toothpaste container one to many times.... Remember repeat as necessary as often.


I followed those stupid instructions once and I got stuck in the shower for two days.


----------



## GTGallop

dannydefense said:


> I followed those stupid instructions once and I got stuck in the shower for two days.


_TWO DAYS!_ You musta had the Giant Prepper Sized Bottle of Shampoo from Costco.


----------



## dannydefense

GTGallop said:


> _TWO DAYS!_ You musta had the Giant Prepper Sized Bottle of Shampoo from Costco.


And very short hair.


----------

